# Asmodus C4 RDA



## Baker (14/6/18)

I think this one is going to be an absolute winner. It has the LP look of the Nudge, which I prefer over the Recurve, and the honeycomb airflow of the Recurve, which a prefer over the Nudge. If it matches the flavor of those two then it'll be the best RDA I've ever had or tried, including several "high ends"...

https://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-C4-LP-Single-Coil-RDA-p/asmodus-c4-rda.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/6/18)

Vicks Review :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/18)

This rda reminds me of the Gorge rda with the only real difference being the honeycomb airholes. Would have been better had they also done the raised squonk hole. It allows you to have somewhat of a well of juice as it doesnt suck back from the base level(less squonking).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baker (14/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> This rda reminds me of the Gorge rda with the only real difference being the honeycomb airholes. Would have been better had they also done the raised squonk hole. It allows you to have somewhat of a well of juice as it doesnt suck back from the base level(less squonking).
> View attachment 135387
> View attachment 135388



Yeah honeycomb airflow is a winner, it's smoother and quieter.

And I actually prefer that all the excess juice gets drained, less chance of leaking when you're out and about and you need to put the device back in your pocket in a hurry before being able to vape it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

